# Thunderbird email suddenly won't let me see my older emails



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

All of a sudden Thunderbird cut off my emails before a certain date. A couple of weeks ago I noticed that my older inbox emails were gone. Then today I noticed again that the emails before April 24th are gone.

Is there some kind of setting that I accidentally reset as far as how long to keep emails?

I went to my provider email site and had a little trouble finding my older emails but I thought I had it fixed. It shouldn't matter because I have seem to have lost emails that have already been downloaded on my computer.

Thanks!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Look for archived emails. It usually basis if you want to do this. You may have hit yes by accident.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-find-archived-messages-in-thunderbird


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

When you configured your email settings, did you use POP3 or IMAP?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Nevada said:


> When you configured your email settings, did you use POP3 or IMAP?


Sorry for the delay. I post a thread and then forget I posted it.

I'm not sure what I used but I think it used to be POP3.

I stumbled on something interesting. I have 2 email programs. Live Mail and Thunderbird. Until this winter I've been mainly using Live Mail and when I checked that program I can see all of my emails. It could be possible that those emails in Thunderbird and missing from it were because I switched back and forth to Live Mail.

It's just too hard to keep all of this straight in my head.

I have seen the Archive button before. I just checked it but there are only two emails in the archives.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I post a thread and then forget I posted it.


You can set your "alert preferences" so that you are notified when someone replies to a thread you're "watching".















To access your account options, click your username located on the top right of the page. It will provide you with options to change your Personal Details, Contact Details, Privacy, Preferences, Alert Preferences, Avatar, Password, Your News Feed, Conversations (Private Messages), Alerts, Likes You’ve Received, Your Content, People You Follow, People you Ignore, Two-Step Verification, and your Log Out button.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/welcome-to-homesteadingtoday-a-users-guide.561375/


----------

